# Laws on trapping in my backyard?



## StrikeEagle (Dec 11, 2009)

I have a crazy squirrel problem in my backyard. They moved into my giant Oak and i dont want them there. Is it legal for me to trap them and just relocate them to Hines park or something. I live in Westland, MI. I have done it in the past, but with my new nosy neighbors, i want to know the how good i have to hide the trap, i mean the law


----------



## Frozenfish (Dec 20, 2004)

are they damaging your crops? Why would you want to get rid of squirrels?


----------



## StrikeEagle (Dec 11, 2009)

Frozenfish said:


> are they damaging your crops? Why would you want to get rid of squirrels?


lol, no, i dont have crops. But i dont like them for one, and they terrorize my dog.


----------



## Frozenfish (Dec 20, 2004)

StrikeEagle said:


> lol, no, i dont have crops. But i dont like them for one, and they terrorize my dog.


I know I was joking about the crops. Maybe you should get a bigger dog,  

I'm just rippin you, but who doesn't like squirrels?


----------



## StrikeEagle (Dec 11, 2009)

lol, she has actually caught one once and broke its front leg, i ended up just killing that one, but since, i have been trapping them and releasing them in hines park. My dog loses control when she sees them, and will try climbing the tree, she hasnt learned that dogs dont climb trees and she keeps cutting up her feet. so that is my main reason for getting rid of them.


----------



## fishindude644 (Jan 3, 2001)

Just do it and don't say anything. A few squirrels wont hurt anything.


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

No, you are not allowed to relocate animals.

And even if you did.....you'd have more squirrels moving in, in short order.


----------



## StrikeEagle (Dec 11, 2009)

BradU20 said:


> No, you are not allowed to relocate animals.
> 
> And even if you did.....you'd have more squirrels moving in, in short order.


well, i've done it in the past and it usually takes 2 seasons for more to move in.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

I was gong to say just eat them but according to Eddie, they are high in cloistral!


----------



## StrikeEagle (Dec 11, 2009)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> I was gong to say just eat them but according to Eddie, they are high in cloistral!


lol, it's been coinsidered.


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

May I suggest pan fry in an iron skillet; remove squirrel and make gravy with the dripp'ins; put squirrel back into pan cover with tin foil and bake for about an hour at 350.

By the way small game is not high in cholestrol unless ya cook it in bacon grease.lol


----------



## PVH (Jan 16, 2009)

I doubt most people are too concerned with the cholesterol content of squirrel, but suprisingly it is very high according to the American Heart Association. 1lb of squirrel meat is over 120% of your daily recommended value.


----------



## StrikeEagle (Dec 11, 2009)

lol, laws about backyard trapping turned into how to prepare them instead:lol:


----------



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

Train your dog and there will be no issue.


----------



## henrylehman (Nov 28, 2009)

Those new pellet guns are super powerful,quiet and deadly accurate.


----------



## Diesel-Guy (Mar 5, 2006)

go to meijer's online.They are selling a ruger pellet gun that shoots a 1000 fps for $88.88.That will cure the problem.


----------

